# Need to lodge to AIB a/c tomorrow, can I do this in a Post office?



## RichieRich (17 Dec 2010)

Read online somewhere before that An Post allow lodgements to AIB accounts?  Is this still the case, and if so, is the lodgment instant (if it's a cash lodgement) or is there a delay?

Thanks!


----------



## Newbie! (17 Dec 2010)

Yes you can lodge cash to an AIB account on a sat. Im not sure if its instant though...


----------



## RichieRich (17 Dec 2010)

Great!  Thanks for that.  And does anyone know if it's instant?


----------



## mercman (17 Dec 2010)

No, not instant as the Post offices are not part of the bank clearing network. Fastest way to get money into the AIB is to lodge on Monday.


----------

